# Small Cell Strips v/s full frames



## RaytownDave (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay all,

I need advice. I'm trying to go small cell and want to start the regression process. I've gotten bits and pieces about the process and am trying to put what I know all together. The problem is I can't afford $2. per sheet for small cell foundation just to have to do it again next spring. I'm considering strips but I've heard a lot of people say that is bad because their bees make a mess of the hive. I'd like to get some honey this year so any advice is appreciated.

Dave


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I have used strips and had very little problem. The person to talk to about small cell is Michael Bush
Clint


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

Dave, Last year I tried starter strips on two swarms I caught. The first couple were about 4" wide and the bees drew them out perfectly. Then I started using narrower stips (down to 1/2") and they did well with them also. They filled the deep frames and they were all nice and straight. It might be helpful to put a drawn frame between the strip frames to give the bees a guide. I didn't and made out OK but I know of others that had problems with wavy comb. Good luck


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I'm considering strips but I've heard a lot of people say that is bad because their bees make a mess of the hive.

Sometimes they make a mess with plastic foundation too and, occasionally, even on wax sheets. There are no guarantees, but usually they do just as well on starter strips as they do on full sheets of wax.


----------



## RaytownDave (Mar 28, 2005)

Sounds good and much much less expensive. Thanks everyone.

Dave


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

My starter strip experience is that if I place the strip between fully drawn frames they do much better.


----------



## RaytownDave (Mar 28, 2005)

Here is an idea I'd like input on. I have a hive I combined and so I have three hive bodies. The bottom one is completely empty while the top two have quite a lot of honey in them. In fact the top hive body is almost completely full. Would it work out to put my foundation into these hives woven amongst the other foundations? My thinking is that they can start to fill out the foundation before I split the hives. (WHile they are still strong and have plenty of food.) What is your take on this?

Dave


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

Sounds like a good plan. Do a beesource search on "checkerboarding" for more info.


----------



## RaytownDave (Mar 28, 2005)

Triangle,

I got this post only for checkerboarding.  

Dave


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

I think you need to select "All open forums" when doing the search. I got 54 hits (mostly in Bee Forum and Beekeeping 101). The best is

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=004592#000000


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Both strips and full sheets work well. From what I see in my bees they tend to get a better start with full sheets and the combs tend to be a bit straighter and get the bees up and running a little faster IMPOV. But if money is the issue there is nothing wrong with strips at all.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Mixing strips with capped honey works fine. Mixing strips with open honey does not work well as the bees draw out the open honey on each side of the frame with the starter strip instead of drawing a new one on the frame with the starter strip.


----------



## amymcg (Jan 13, 2005)

how about all strips??


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>how about all strips?? 

All strips works fine. One capped drawn comb in the center is helpful to get them going in the right direction, but it's not necessary.


----------



## Martha (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey Dave!

I use the strips because I just can't buy loads of the foundation either. You are using deeps right? Be sure to put some wire in to help guide them along and give the comb support.

I just make a big "X" with my wire - instead of all the back and forth. I also put in frames with just the wire - no strips. But I put those next to already drawn comb.

Since you haven't began to regress it will take a while to get the whole brood area (if you are using a queen excluder) to be 4.9 size. Some people put in all small cell foundation and dump the bees into the box. Just like you would do a new package. Since I am cheap  I have done a full frame of foundation then a foundationless or starter strip frame in a whole box.

I like your new name.  

take care,
martha


----------



## Craig W. (Feb 26, 2006)

My first package that I will be getting in the next 2 weeks, I am starting them on wax sc strips.

I think they will do fine from all that I have read.

Craig


----------

